# κωλοφαρδία = luck of the devil



## nickel (Jul 11, 2009)

Μια και, σύμφωνα με αυτή την πληροφορία, η λέξη ξεκινά τώρα τη διεθνή καριέρα της, ας φροντίσουμε να εξηγήσουμε στους ξένους και τι σημαίνει:

*κωλοφαρδία* = _noun_ luck of the devil
*κωλόφαρδος* = _adj._ lucky bastard, lucky devil
(Literally, wide-breeched, wide-arsed. However, this is not related to Aristophanes' _ευρύπρωκτος_ or _χαυνόπρωκτος_, used to describe habitual submission to buggery. According to _Λεξικό της Ελληνικής Αργκό_ (_Dictionary of Greek Slang_), the use of the term «κωλοφαρδία» comes from card-playing and, in particular, from the observation that, when someone is on a winning streak, he relaxes and, as a result, his anus loosens up and becomes wider.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2009)

Και στα γερμανικά, το πλησιέστερο είναι μάλλον το *Glückspilz, der* (τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ το λεξικό).


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> [...]
> According to _Λεξικό της Ελληνικής Αργκό_ (_Dictionary of Greek Slang_), the use of the term «κωλοφαρδία» comes from card-playing and, in particular, from the observation that, when someone is on a winning streak, he relaxes and, as a result, his anus loosens up and becomes wider.)


 
Εύλογη εξήγηση της προέλευσης (δεν το ήξερα κι ευχαριστώ) και οι αγγλόφωνοι δεν θα δυσκολευτούν να την κατανοήσουν, αν τη συνδυάσουν με τα δικά τους uptight ή tight ass. Άσχετα με την τύχη, βέβαια, αλλά την αντίθετη κατάσταση περιγράφουν. Εκτός αν δεχτούμε ότι η τύχη ευνοεί τους χαλαρούς...

Αντίστροφα: luck of the devil = διαολεμένη τύχη :)


----------



## pontios (Oct 4, 2016)

Στην Αυστραλία έχουμε μια φράση με παρόμοια έννοια που περιέχει την αντίστοιχη λέξη-κλειδί ..... "_more arse than class_".

"_That was a lucky putt, more arse than class_."

Δηλαδή, είναι σαν να λέμε ότι η επιτυχία ενός ατόμου (πάνω σε κάτι) οφείλεται περισσότερο στην τύχη παρά στα προσόντα του/στην επίδοση του/στα μπράτσα του/στην ικανότητα του.

Arsey is also Aussie slang for lucky. e.g., "_He's an arsey bastard_". (someone with "arse"/luck is someone who is arsey lucky).

So arse = luck, bottom line (excuse the pun/bun). :)


----------



## Lefki (Oct 4, 2016)

_Horseshit luck_ is the closest equivalent I can think of in US English.


----------

